# OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again...



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

nor do i think anyone here will after watching this video. unless of course you do the same thing... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWh8XgCjycs&NR=1


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*

ROFLMAO


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*

Cute but OMG RAT ON CEDAR BEDDING D:


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*

that was almost weird!


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*

Seriously I've never seen a rat be so sedentary. Was it over heating or something?


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*

ahh, my PEW girl does this when shes tired and your holding her...The first time it happened I thought there was something wrong with her, than eventually she moved, stretched, and yawned. Ya never know!


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*

That deserves a WTF as well as a LMAO.


----------



## cinderella (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*

The rats thinking OMG if I pretend Im dead maybe he'll leave me alone.

Poor thing


----------



## RambunctiousRatzSFL (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*

I loved everything about the silly video except the fact that the poor thing was in a glass aquarium & on cedar bedding.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*

i think the rat was thinking "hmmm...good human....riiiight there yeeeeeah...."

and yeah, the conditions, from what we can see, the rat was in wasn't good but the video was cute.


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*

now i just need an iphone to carry around .. "you think i'm bad.. take a look at this guy..." hahah!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*



Darksong17 said:


> Cute but OMG RAT ON CEDAR BEDDING D:


AND in a tank. 8O


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*

Is that...rat....dead?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*

SMALL tank and cedar bedding D: but that was cute, i wish my rats would lay like that


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*



Kimmiekins said:


> Darksong17 said:
> 
> 
> > Cute but OMG RAT ON CEDAR BEDDING D:
> ...


I know D:, I figured the cedar was the worst of it though and didn't want to push my luck so I just commented warning about the cedar.

God I can only imagine the problems a rat could get from being in a tank on cedar


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*

Poor fattie. He's cute, but he's probably wishing his cage/bedding was better.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*

OMG.

I don't think I have ever laughed so hard in my life... but it was really creepy...

Poor thing.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*



Phobie said:


> Is that...rat....dead?


I wondered! I thought I detected breathing, though... I think we've just seen the definition of lazy lap rat.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*

Hahahaha... one of my roommates and I found that one a couple months ago. We thought it was pretty entertaining... but everyone else in the house thought we were nuts.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*

Hmm, I think I do worse than that tho... I dance with my girls And I comb them!


----------



## Brad (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: OMG! i will never be considered the crazy rat lady again*

That was Fing Hellarios.


----------

